# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  MS Access Error: ODBC update on a linked table failed

## hanspeterusa

We just experienced major ODBC errors with our front-end MS Access 2007 and 2010 solutions and the problem began when Microsoft pushed several security updates to our PCs.  We eventually discovered that the problem was caused by the KB2820197 update and everything began to work properly after we uninstalled this update from several PC systems.

Our MS Access solutions perform update queries on linked tables from SQL Server 2008 and also on linked tables from Oracle.  After the PCs received the security update today, the MS Access solution could no longer perform the updates to any of these ODBC linked tables.  When attempting an update to a table from SQL Server, for example, we would receive the following error message:

----------------------------------------------------
ODBC -- update on a linked table <table name> failed.

[Microsoft][SQL Server Native Client 10.0][SQL Server] Transaction (Process ID 66) was deadlocked on lock resources with another process and has been chosen as the deadlock victim. rerun the transaction. (#1205)  
----------------------------------------------------

Our concern is that we think Microsoft will make another attempt at pushing this update which will again break our solutions.  If anyone has any additional information about this issue, please post.  Unfortunately, our IT HelpDesk has not been very helpful because they claim we are using an "unsupported solution".  So we are on our own.

----------


## hanspeterusa

Sure enough, Microsoft again pushed the same security update to several of our PCs at my office and then the update queries in MS Access to the linked SQL Server tables and the Oracle tables fails again.  After we uninstalled update KB2820197, all the update queries began to work.  This is occurring on both Windows XP (running MS Access 2007) and Windows 7 systems (running MS Access 2010).

----------

